# Ewe can’t do that!



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

She'll be a bit sheepish after that……


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432622758404493312
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you do this though

Nicked of the Wildies site

https://www.thepoke.co.uk/2021/08/3...his-school-board-is-childish-but-oh-so-funny/


----------

